# NATO loses in Yugoslavia



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Alexandar Miltenovic" <milten@cent.co.yu>* on *Thu, 9 Dec 1999 11:54:49 -0800*
NATO loses in Yugoslavia and much more on this adress
 http://members.tripod.com/YUModelClub  
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Thu, 09 Dec 1999 05:25:07 -0600*
I see the loyal opposition has been heard from *CHUCKLE*
Alexandar Miltenovic wrote:
> NATO loses in Yugoslavia and much more on this adress
>  http://members.tripod.com/YUModelClub 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Francois Arseneault <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 15 Dec 1999 15:31:50 -0700*
I‘ve just returned from Kosovo, shooting a portion of a documentary on
peacemaking in
the Balkans. The one thing the Serbs learned from Bosnia and Croatia was
the art of
propaganda and disinformation. NATO‘s precise aerial bombing campaign
was just
that...precise. I personally viewed the ministry of information‘s former
office tower in
downtown Pristina...it was very effectively taken out of action by
several well lased
500-pounders, very little collateral damage. As for the rest of the
city, it‘s in great shape.
The VJ Yugoslavia Army Barracks are smashed, as they were a primary
target as was fuel tanks buried in the side of a hill near the airport.
I also saw the remains of a Mig-29 Fulcrum that pancaked into the side
of a ravine. Seems the pilot bailed after taking a hit from a NATO
fighter during the aerial campaign. Interestingly enough, I saw the
remains of a bus that was hit by a "NATO" bomb on a bridge near
Podujevo, funny thing is....there‘s no crater. And the bus was
apparently full of Albanians. Sounds suspiciously like a Serbian tactic.
I also a couple of mass graves, 50-60 bodies so far out of one of them.
Francois Arseneualt
Gordan Dundas wrote:
> I see the loyal opposition has been heard from *CHUCKLE*
>
> Alexandar Miltenovic wrote:
>
> > NATO loses in Yugoslavia and much more on this adress
> >  http://members.tripod.com/YUModelClub 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

